# Twins born not minis...



## Reble (Feb 16, 2012)

Hope this is OK, some do not have FB

Was posted today.. thought you might be interested..

Prayers for Amanda and her girls...






Also read she was a rescue mare already bred.

Cross Creek Farm

posted: 7 hours ago

After years of being in the breeding business and being suprised by many different outcomes..tonight set the bar...Our Miss Amanda gave birth to TWO(yes i said two) TWIN GIRLS..she carried them to 329 days and delivery went smoothly..please keep amanda and her (girls) in your prayers..will update when we can


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Feb 16, 2012)

I just saw this on Facebook too. The foals look healthy in the picture - I sure hope they and the mare come through.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Feb 16, 2012)

I just read that they lost the smaller of the foals but the other one is still doing well as of right now.


----------



## Ashley (Feb 16, 2012)

is there a link to their story?


----------



## Reble (Feb 16, 2012)

Maple Hollow Farm said:


> I just read that they lost the smaller of the foals but the other one is still doing well as of right now.


where did you read this? cannot find any updates, thanks.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Feb 16, 2012)

It was on the Facebook wall for Cross Creek Farm. https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100000373765413


----------



## Reble (Feb 16, 2012)

Maple Hollow Farm said:


> It was on the Facebook wall for Cross Creek Farm. https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100000373765413


Thanks Maple Hollow, just seen it.. thanks

sorry for the loss hope the other one survives and mom is OK.


----------



## Relic (Feb 16, 2012)

l so was hoping both foals would make it l saw them on FB this morning and they were just so sweet...so sad to read that one didn't survive.


----------



## Eagle (Feb 18, 2012)

How bitter sweet, I too pray that this little one makes it.


----------

